# Fixing a power filter



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an old Dynaflo power filter. For people who do not know what it is, it is similar to an AC70 but it has no media basket and it is black. 

The problem I have with it is that the metal pin that holds the propeller in place in the motor broke off. I tried pushing it back in but it doesn't stay so it's unlikely something that simple will solve it.

I don't have an urgent need for this filter, but would like to know if anyone has ever tried fixing this component of the filter

THank you


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

found the answer. It looks like I just need a new propeller shaft. My biggest problem now is getting the snapped off piece out so a new one can go in. It's pretty deep down and a standard pair of needle nose pliers won't reach it.

Any ideas?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Get a super long nose plier  Know any mechanics ? If you really want to have some fun. Order a take out Japanese dinner, enjoy the dinner watching a hockey game. O, make sure you ask for chopsticks - they add more flavour than plastic 

Now, when you finish dinner, wash the chopsticks. Carefully wedge the broken shaft between the chopstick, meditate, concentrate and see if you can wiggle the broken shaft loose.

Just one of the 1,001 way of using chopsticks. It does takes some practice to awaken the sleeping muscles 

Seriously, if it is like any other power head, the shaft is just held in place by a rubber bumper, should not need too much "chi gung"


----------

